# Wie kann ich MP 277 10" installieren?



## gita07 (28 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Freunde!!!

Ich muss ein Projekt mit ein MP 277 10"(6AV6-643-0CD01-1AX1) machen.Aber mein Problem ist, dass  das Gerät ist nicht in die Auswahlliste.Ich habe versuche eine Datei HSP installieren. aber ich finde kein Datei mit meinem MP. Was kann ich finde die richtige Datei?


Danke!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2010)

hast du mal unter, "Bereits projektierte Stationen" geschaut, ob es da
auftaucht. Sonst versuche mal über Flexibel das Panel intregriert zu 
projektieren, mit der entsprechenden Verbindung zur CPU. 
Dann schau noch mal nach....


----------



## gita07 (28 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hast du mal unter, "Bereits projektierte Stationen" geschaut, ob es da
> auftaucht. Sonst versuche mal über Flexibel das Panel intregriert zu
> projektieren, mit der entsprechenden Verbindung zur CPU.
> Dann schau noch mal nach....


 
Wenn ich durch S7 , bei Netz konfiguration, HMI station einfügen, es scheint das Fenster mit Gerätauswahl , und es ist nicht mein MP 277 10".Die GSD datei habe ich in S7.

ich habe unter "Bereits projektierte Stationen" geschaut, aber nix.

Und wenn ich klicke auf "Weitere Bediengeräte..." es wird ein Link mit HSP Datei geöffnet. Aber Mein Gerät ist nicht in der Liste.aber Auf jedenfall , aber ich die datei installiert, und es wurde die neue Geräte in die Liste nicht angezeigt. warum?

Was kann ich machen!?
danke


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Sonst versuche mal über Flexibel das Panel intregriert zu
> projektieren, mit der entsprechenden Verbindung zur CPU.


 
den Vorschlag schon ausprobiert...?
WinCCflexibel ist doch vorhanden...?


----------



## Verpolt (28 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Mach doch mal ein Update im Simatic--HardwareConfig--Extras--Hardware Aktualisieren.


----------



## gita07 (28 Dezember 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mach doch mal ein Update im Simatic--HardwareConfig--Extras--Hardware Aktualisieren.


 
Ich hab das gemacht, aber es hifst nicht!

Bei Gerätetyp steht nicht mein MP in WinCC flexible


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2010)

welche Flexibel Version hast du den, bitte mit Stand.
min ist die Version Standard. Compact geht nur bis zur
Panel Serie 170


----------



## gita07 (28 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> welche Flexibel Version hast du den, bitte mit Stand.
> min ist die Version Standard. Compact geht nur bis zur
> Panel Serie 170


 
Dann ist das.

Ich habe WinCC flexible Compact 2007 HF2 K01.02.00_03.00.03


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2010)

die 2007 ist auch schon recht alt, wir sind bei 2008SP2HF10 und bald kommt TIA.
Es kann z.b. vorkommen alte Softwarestände, neuere Panels garnicht können.


----------



## gita07 (28 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> die 2007 ist auch schon recht alt, wir sind bei 2008SP2HF10 und bald kommt TIA.
> Es kann z.b. vorkommen alte Softwarestände, neuere Panels garnicht können.


 
Kann WinCC fleixible 2008 standard diese MP 277 10"??


----------



## volker (28 Dezember 2010)

an der flex version sollte es nicht liegen

```
6AV6643-0CD01-1AX1 
2300 €SIMATIC MP 277 10" TOUCH MULTI PANEL M. REMANENZSPEICHER 10,4" TFT DISPLAY 6 MB PROJEKTIERUNGSSPEICHER PROJEKTIERBAR MIT WINCC FLEXIBLE 2005 STANDARD SP1
```
so sollte das in etwa aussehen wenn du ein neues projekt anlegst


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Dezember 2010)

gita07 schrieb:


> Kann WinCC fleixible 2008 standard diese MP 277 10"??



Ja, damit gehts!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Dezember 2010)

volker schrieb:


> an der flex version sollte es nicht liegen



Aber er hat ja geschrieben, er hat Compact, und damit gehts nicht!


----------



## Verpolt (28 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

http://spsforum.com/showthread.php?t=32775   Beitrag #6



> WinCC flexible Micro
> Micro Panels: OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro
> 
> WinCC flexible Compact
> ...


----------

